# small car



## PAPA BEAR (May 19, 2010)

Wont use wilfs car behind moterhome but will have to hawl on trailer for the make. Are there anybody doing this and how much trouble is it to find camp sits. Or do i need to find one that will toe 4/down.


----------



## vanole (May 19, 2010)

Re: small car

Papa Bear,

Yes it is easier all 4 down but no you do not need to tow that way.  Some campgrounds I have been to do require you to drop trailer or dolly and store at a central location but most allow you to store on your site. 

I used to tow on a dolly now I do A4D and it is mox nix to me on how I do it now or how I did it in the past.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 19, 2010)

Re: small car

Well, Jeff I'm sure that you were military in Germany now, and that explains your spelling of "mox nix" which was produced by the Army in the '40s. I guess they figured, correctly, that GI's would remember that spelling easier.

Oh, well ... "macht nichts".  :clown:


----------



## vanole (May 19, 2010)

Re: small car

Tex,

You would be absolutely correct.  Fact is I actually have a good buddy whose last name is Macht.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (May 19, 2010)

Re: small car

Well I'm different from the A4D, I tow a trailer and like that better. I have towed 4 down but you can't back up, I can. There is the stowing of the trailer but I have had to do this about 3 out of 16 stays this winter, of the time for other than one night stays, week or better. I do lik\e being able to go to any car truck or what ever at will. I do have 4 wheel brakes on the trailer.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (May 19, 2010)

Re: small car

LEN it's sound good for you. also you have enough power to pull, tow or drag what every you want. However some of us have a gas RV and our power is limited. I tow A4D and I also have a 2010 tow dolly that I can use, I prefer A4D BUT the dolly is for towing the DW Honda. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (May 19, 2010)

Re: small car

Welcome to the forum Papabear.  What kind of MH do you have? I have towed 4 down for 40k and only had to unhook 3 times to back up.  If I had a trailer I would have had to back it a block to turn around 2 of the times.  Also like hollis said I can only tow 5k with my gasser.


----------



## PAPA BEAR (May 19, 2010)

Re: small car

I looking at d/p dont actualy have one yet. Trying to get all ducks in row before i by.


----------



## cwishert (May 21, 2010)

Re: small car

Get a Toy Hauler and a Smart Car and haul it inside.  I bet there would be plenty of room for all your toys too!  Just a suggestion, I drive a Smart Car now and it is so much fun.  The only draw back is it only holds two people so if you have more, you would have to have more Smart Cars.  We can fit the Smart Car and the PT Cruiser into one side of the garage and still close the door so if you have say a 4 wheeler also you would be able to haul both in the back end of your toy hauler.  I think that would be loads of fun, then you could also pull a boat or some other toys.    :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## ErnieEkberg (May 22, 2010)

Re: small car

I have a 20 foot car hauler to haul either my wifes Yukon or my 1 ton van. I'm about 65 feet.


----------



## normb (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: small car

Why doesn't anyone mention state laws requirements for auxiliary braking systems when towing?
We have a class C and can't tow much so we drag our 1960# Geo Tracker with canoe on top. Most states require auxiliary braking if the towed vehicle exceeds 2000#.

Hey Ernie---at 65' you have to be the tallest guy ever!!!

Norm


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 4, 2010)

Re: small car

Why can't one back up when A4D? I am new, so need educating. tks


----------



## LEN (Aug 4, 2010)

Re: small car

The front wheels on a car will follow when towed, they will take off in any dirrection when pushed backward, thus kinking or putting the draw bar in a bind and bending or braking. Some times you can backup but for a very short distance like a couple of feet.

LEN


----------

